# RUINAS INCAS DE QUILLARUMIYOC - CUSCO



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Quillarumiyoc, vocablo quechua que literalmente traducido al español, significa " la piedra de la luna”. El área de Quillarumiyoc es de 5000 metros cuadrados, pero gran parte de esta fue sepultada por una avalancha hace varios años. El sitio consiste en lo siguiente: Un enorme área de terraza hecho al mismo estilo de Saqsayhuaman, Chinchero y las partes superiores de Ollantaytambo (todos los sitios antiguos sagrados localizados en la región Cusco); un símbolo tallado sobre una de las rocas más grandes, Huaca ó réplica de piedra de un Apu (montaña sagrada); denominada “piedra de la luna ó ”Quillarumiyoc ”, es un antiguo templo dedicado a la divinidad de la feminidad.

Quillarumiyoc ha sido recientemente puesto en valor y se está tratando de integrar a los circuitos turísticos ya conocidos, aunque es poco conocido constituye un magnifico destino por conocer con bellos paisajes y interesantes ruinas incas. Se encuentra a unos 50 minutos de la ciudad del Cusco por la ruta Cusco - Abancay (Distrito de Ancahuasi). Ya existen agencias de viajes que están promocionando la visita a estas ruinas.
QUILLARUMIYOC​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL=>>>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL=>>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL=>>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

​


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Buenas fotos Koko, este complejo no lo conozco aún.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ yo ni tenia idea de su existencia... genial koko, un punto mas para visitar


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Buenas fotos Koko, este complejo no lo conozco aún.


gracias lo curioso es que los mismos cusqueños no lo conociamos todavía...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> ^^ yo ni tenia idea de su existencia... genial koko, un punto mas para visitar


Bueno queda bien cerca de la ciudad y definitivamente vale la pena conocerlo...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Toda una novedad, gracias por las fotos :colgate:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Toda una novedad, gracias por las fotos :colgate:


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

La ruta de la visita ha sido debidamente señalizada y puesta en valor por el INC, la vegetación del lugar es muy bella e invita a realizar otros tours aparte.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

koko cusco said:


> gracias lo curioso es que los mismos cusqueños no lo conociamos todavía...


Yo sabia de su existencia, pero tampoco lo conozco!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Yo sabia de su existencia, pero tampoco lo conozco!!!


----------



## Qosqo Metropoli sXXI (May 5, 2011)

Que preciosas imagenes Koko.
Tengo que visitar este zona, pues no la conocia, y cae preciso para el mes jubilar de Cusco


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Se nota un ambiente más tranquilo, seguro por lo mismo que se está integrando recién al circuito turístico que ofrece Cusco. Me agrada el lugar y las sensación de tranquilidad que transmite, gracias Koko por compartirlas. kay:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Qosqo Metropoli sXXI said:


> Que preciosas imagenes Koko.
> Tengo que visitar este zona, pues no la conocia, y cae preciso para el mes jubilar de Cusco


saludos qosqo metropoli...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Se nota un ambiente más tranquilo, seguro por lo mismo que se está integrando recién al circuito turístico que ofrece Cusco. Me agrada el lugar y las sensación de tranquilidad que transmite, gracias Koko por compartirlas. kay:


muchas gracias Chris agradezco tus comentarios saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL=>>








Un poco de la belleza paisajística de la pampa de Anta


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bueno refrescaré el thread con nuevas fotos... XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

next==>>>


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Cueva o formación natural utilizada por los antiguos y contemporaneos para realizar ceremonias de pago a la tierra



















Parte del muro semicircular que tiene piedras muy bien labradas...










encima del muro semicircular esta extraña piedra tallada con motivos a manera de 4 escalones en ambos lados




































​


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

koko, maravilloso el lugar! Qué grato saber que hay aún tanto por 'descubrir' y aprender de nuestro querido Perú, son unas ruinas muy idóneas para agregar al circuito turístico, sin duda. Por cierto, magníficas las fotos, realzan la belleza del lugar. Me he quedado maravillada con las tomas paisajísticas, nunca me canso de ver esos cerros tan imponentes y majestuosos...gracias y saludos! :cheers:

PD: Esa roca con los escalones de cada lado...¿sería una maqueta o algo así???


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hermosas fotos, esas rocas en estado puro son magnìficas.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Supongo que aun falta excavar... no creo eso sea todo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

MONINCC said:


> Supongo que aun falta excavar... no creo eso sea todo


interesante pregunta, la verdad que el tamaño del complejo es bastante grande, de lo que se ha puesto en valor, se que hace unos años hubo un deslizamiento de tierra del cerro que sepultó las ruinas casi por completo, se ve que hay aún numerosos restos arqueológicos que no han sido rescatádos todavía, hay numerosas terrazas de andenes en otros sectores, la verdad no pongo fotos de todo por que usualmente se terminan aburriendo con los temas y acusan repetitividad :lol::lol::lol: je je je

Voy a poner las fotos de cual era el estado de las ruinas antes de la intervención realizada hace muy poco Inti... Para tener una idéa de en que estado de abandono se encontraban.

PD: solo he puesto algunas fotos de lo que está ya recuperado y puesto en valor por parte del INC.

Dicen que en la cima del cerro hay tambien más complejos arqueológicos para visitar, entiendo que están de camino al valle sagrado de los incas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Hermosas fotos, esas rocas en estado puro son magnìficas.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Canelita said:


> koko, maravilloso el lugar! Qué grato saber que hay aún tanto por 'descubrir' y aprender de nuestro querido Perú, son unas ruinas muy idóneas para agregar al circuito turístico, sin duda. Por cierto, magníficas las fotos, realzan la belleza del lugar. Me he quedado maravillada con las tomas paisajísticas, nunca me canso de ver esos cerros tan imponentes y majestuosos...gracias y saludos! :cheers:
> 
> PD: Esa roca con los escalones de cada lado...¿sería una maqueta o algo así???


muchas gracias amiga por la visita, el paisaje es hermoso definitivamente no he estado en la zona muy de tarde aunque mencionan que hace mucho frio y que hay que estar bien abrigado y tomar las previciones (sobre todo en la tarde y en la noche) sospecho que debe de estar a una altura de no menos de 4000 msnm por lo menos si no es más.

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios... Un abrazo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

SCROLL=>>>








​


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Y desde un sector, que domina todo el complejo está esta especie de cueva que tiene engastado un muro inca y ornacinas me recuerda mucho unas fotos que vi de Machupicchu

















​


----------

